# MVP Vs. Boss XT



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright i was looking at a post from 2004 about MVP Vs The Boss V. I went to the dealer and looked at some new plows, The Western Looks Cheap. I Have ran western my whole life and loved them. 3/8 Cutting bar Vs Boss has 1/2 With Curb Guards? Everyone says the new boss lights are twice as good as the Nighthawk? Boss you can hook up to a Stright blade with no Changes Western you have to change all the wiring? Is western Going downhill? All I have is western parts and i really do not want to put a boss in the mix but i just may... What do you think keep with the Ultra MVP or Move to the Boss? and is the XT Worth $300 and Smart Locks $300 Do you need the options on a Boss? Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a Fisher XV, which is basically the same as the MVP Plus, but the XV has the tapered wings like the XT. I plowed the previous two season with the XV. Overall, it has been a nice unit to plow with. I have had issues with it. Some were minor things, leaking hose, leaking o-ring. Some were major. The piece that holds the bottom of the moldboard in came off. I did break a center pin at the end of the season last year. I thought the intensifires/nighthawks are fine.

I have spent some time looking over the Boss Power V-XT, and talking to a couple of guys that have worked on all the big brands.

Here are some facts, with a little "color commentary" LOL

The Boss Smart Hitch system is very nice, much better than the Fisher MM2. I do not know about the Western Ultramount.
Boss is direct lift, Western is chain. Kind of personal preference, but I have been told the DL is much quieter and smoother.
Boss is full moldboard trip, Fisher & Western are trip edge. My preference is tripedge.
The Boss uses spring return for the wings, Fisher/Western use double acting cylinders. Springs are simple, reliable. 
Both brands offer factory designed wings. 
Boss Smartlock cylinders cost "extra". Almost a necessity if you want to backdrag.
Fisher/Western offer a factory designed backdrag edge, I do not see one on the Boss website.
Controllers are different, I really like the Fisher/Western handheld
Plow control wiring / system. Fisher/Western uses a two wire "multiplex" system requiring a PC board "isolation module" at the plow pump. Boss uses traditional one wire per function. Boss is much simpler to trouble shoot and isolate problems. If the Fisher/Western fails, replace a $250 board.

Here are some reasonably educated observations/opinions

Hinge design - Hands down, without question, don't try to argue, the Boss is best.wesport Fisher/Western has issues, which are well documented. They may have a new hardened pin, but the lousy wing design isn't going anywhere. We're going to have to deal with it. 
Wing construction, the edge probably goes to Fisher/Western
Pump/hydraulic package. The Boss is much better protected and more compact. The Fisher/Western is up front and high. I have knocked the cover off mine a couple of times. It's held on with basically a rubber band. It's a joke. And that $250 isolation module is hiding under the cover. Lose the cover, your isolation module is exposed for all to see.
Blade to frame connection. I have not studied the Boss, but have been told it's very durable and reliable. Simple to adjust for cutting edge wear. The Fisher/Western system is a disaster. Two 3/4" coarse thread imported Chinese crap bolts take all the pounding. You are lucky to get them to stay tight for two storm. Nylock nuts. What a joke. 
The Fisher/Western lift arm pull down spring is not very durable. I've been through at least two of them.

If I were going to buy a new V plow today, what would I get? Here's a hint. It would be red.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

to start with I dont believe Western has gone downhill....I would rephrase it as BOSS makes what they make and continues to advance and they make it RIGHT! They have for years had nothing but a solid product. While changes probably come slower out of BOSS than many of the other manufacturers the changes they do make are for the better. When It comes to V plows I believe BOSS leads the way. As for it being 300 more, thats pennies, one repair on an inferior plow could cost you that and then some. and the smart lock is a must, sure wish mine had it, although i should just break down and spend the money to upgrade......OH and I almost forgot the best thing. The ability to interchange from straight blades to V blades is awesome. Others in my area who run western, fisher, meyer and others are baffled when they see me one day with a straight blade and the next with a V.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I too am a Western man. The new V's don't compare to the MVP's of old. The Unimounts and the first stage of Ultramount MVP's were stout. Well built, 1/2" edge etc. One thing Western has always had going for them is the trip edge design.......that and the newer controllers are way more user friendly IMHO. 

The Boss VXT's are the sh!t. I'd buy one over a new MVP if I was in the market for a new plow, but wouldn't ditch my MVP's for one.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The new VXT's come standard with smartlocks, or at least mine did.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Went from western to boss, reliability and interchangable blades is what got me.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

smart locks aren't standard unless your dealer says they are and he added about $$1/2 to $$$ to your cost...rest assured.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

well sweet then i got an even better deal than i thought hahha


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

Smartlocks... I do about average backdrag not alot but i do some just parking, small Drive ways. Is this $300 option a "Must Have"


----------



## Iowalawn (Sep 21, 2008)

And from what everyone is saying Boss is the way to go Hands Down? Through Western MVP Out right now and start building my boss?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, and get the smartlocks, you'll need them.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Smartlocks came standard on my VXT as well for much less than all my other local dealers were quoting.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll take the direct hydro lift over the chain please.

Boss.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like my Boss. Simple solid product


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

I would go with the boss, Just got a call from my dealer that my new xt is in, unfortunatly i cant get him the truck for 2 weeks cuz i need it, will post some pics. Yes you want the smart lock cyls. throw in the snow flap too payup


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess I'm a boss fan. I havn't had anything but boss plows. What I read here is that I won't have anything but boss plows in the future.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I have no experience with a boss, but ive had very good luck with my mvp. I would recommend it too. But i dont know much about the competition.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Too many problems with my 07' Blizzard speedwing. On o-ring, complete breakdown. And now a pumpshaft seal needs looking at. Didn't expect servicing for a few years. Not happy. Although, I have beat the piss out of it. Want boss VXT. But, I only paid $3500 for the Blizzard at 0% for 5 years along with my F250. How much for the VXT?


----------



## TAZPUSHER (Oct 26, 2006)

I Have 7 BOSS V plows, All my subs runs BOSS, 2 Have been on three different trucks, I sold my old RT 2 4 years ago to a buddy..I had it on 4 different trucks, He's had it on two..still going strong..I've tried MYER V, Blizzard speed wing, They're junk compaired to Boss..Mine with my subs have 27 Boss plows running...Never had one go down....So I will recommend Boss over anything else I've tried hands down.....


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ommegang;931737 said:


> Too many problems with my 07' Blizzard speedwing. On o-ring, complete breakdown. And now a pumpshaft seal needs looking at. Didn't expect servicing for a few years. Not happy. Although, I have beat the piss out of it. Want boss VXT. But, I only paid $3500 for the Blizzard at 0% for 5 years along with my F250. How much for the VXT?


I paid around 6000 for my boss V XT. bought it from D&J Service out in deerfield. had the smart locks installed and the snow deflector.

why did you go with such a small plow on the f250 you should have gone with the 810PP those are great plows, we are putting a 8611 LP on our new dump truck if we get it next year.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

The plow and the truck came together from the dealer @ 0% for 5 years. I sub and have three properties that I manage. Didn't want all the moving parts of a power plow. The speedwing ain't bad. I do mainly codo complexes. And, going on the third year, the equipment is paying for itself. In retrospect, ya, I would go with the boss depending on value. I have been reading here that snow dog is a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ommegang;933305 said:


> The plow and the truck came together from the dealer @ 0% for 5 years. I sub and have three properties that I manage. Didn't want all the moving parts of a power plow. The speedwing ain't bad. I do mainly codo complexes. And, going on the third year, the equipment is paying for itself. In retrospect, ya, I would go with the boss depending on value. I have been reading here that snow dog is a good bang for the buck.


I am starting to see some of those running around town, I think i will give them some time and wait for some more reviews.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i had a mvp around 99, hade alot of electrial problems, have 3 different boss v-plows, and will never go back to the western, and for over 20 years that is all i used, but love the boss v's, no problems with them at all


----------

